# Don't like playing this waiting game



## Dizzydi (Aug 13, 2010)

Still got 9 days to wait!!

got all sorts of symptons which is from the progestin tabs - so cant tell if I am or not!! Role on 22nd


----------



## Steff (Aug 13, 2010)

Gotta be agonising for you Di only thing on your mind I bet, CMON 22nd get yourself here SHARP we have a very inpacient lady amongst us lol xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Aug 13, 2010)

Good luck Di I've still got everything crossed for you  xx


----------



## am64 (Aug 13, 2010)

ooooooooo di good luck hunny and stay well xx


----------



## Sugarbum (Aug 13, 2010)

Must be agony waiting Di, I really hope the time passes quickly and its a success story! 

Fingers, toes, everything is crossed!


----------



## Laura22 (Aug 14, 2010)

Good luck! 

I've got all crossables crossed for you. x


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes ladies.

& steffie it is on my mind morning noon and night! Not slept properly since 5th Aug.

Still got everything possible crossed and feeling positive.

8 days to go which is nothing really compared to the last 3 year wait xxx 

Best wishes to all the current pregnant ladies xxx


----------



## PhoebeC (Aug 15, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks for the well wishes ladies.
> 
> & steffie it is on my mind morning noon and night! Not slept properly since 5th Aug.
> 
> ...



Beat it feels like forever though, then you have only 9 months till baby, haha its dragging for me, must be horrid for you.

xxx


----------

